# Turbo diesel & straight plow question



## viniferaguru (Feb 2, 2011)

first year with Ford's 6.7 turbo diesel and an 8' plow. I've run naturally aspirated chevy's for many years and dealt with their issues. Are there concerns or special considerations when running a turbo diesel? Should I consider an auxillary fan for cooling? I don't want to do any modifications that will void factory warranty for at least 3 years. What's your experience/advice?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You'll be fine with it stock


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Buy good fuel in the winter.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

The diesels are built to work. 90% of the people who have them don't use them as they are intended to be used. You will have more problems from under use with the egr and DPF system.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

DPF...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

So, what's the straight blade question?


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

They still make straight blades??? 

If it's got plow package pound it!! When it quits call the dealer and tell them to come pick there truck up...


----------

